# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Βιταμίνες και διατροφή για ζευγάρωμα budgie

## stelios7

Θελω να ρωτισω κατι. Επιδη τα μπατζακια μου τα προετημαζω εδω και καποιο καιρο διατροφικα αλλα τους βαζω πχ μηλο τρωνε μεν αλλα ελαχιστα βεβαια βλεπω 3-4 δαγκωματιες αυγο τρωνε πολυ καλα και γενικα με φρουτα και λαχανικα δαγκοματιες χρειαζονται καποια βιταμηνη? Αν ναι πρωτηνετε μου οσοι ξερετε καλα απο τετοια παρακαλω ποιες χρειαζομαι αν χρειαζομαι με μαρκα και τιμη (αν ειναι δυνατον αυτο) και θελω να μου πειτε μονο αμα χρειαζονται γιατι δεν ξερω κανονικα ποσο τρωνε τα δικα σας γιατι εχω πρωτη φορα ζευγαρακι!!!

----------


## serafeim

εγω μονο με αυγο και πολυβιταμινη στο νερο εβγαλα 9 πουλια σε δυο γεννες τους....
εγω παντος θα σου προτεινα να μην εισαι τοσο αγχωμενες .... θα πανε ολα καλα....

----------


## mitsman

Στέλιο καλη επιτυχια να εχεις!!!

Λοιπον... ξεκιναμε με τα απλα...

καθημερινα μειγμα σπορων.
3-4 φορες αυγο την εβδομαδα και οταν βγουν τα μικρα καθε μα καθε μερα!!!!

Πολυβιταμινη μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει η γεννα θα σου προτινα το ferti- vit ενα πολυβιταμινουχο σκευασμα το οποιο εχει παραπανω Βιτ Ε που βοηθαει το αρσενικο να ειναι γονιμο!!!



παρατηρησε αν τρωει το σουπιοκοκκαλο... αν δεν το τρωει θα χρειαστεις και σκευασμα ασβεστιου!!!

----------


## stelios7

Το σουπιοκοκαλο μετο που εβαλα το ζευγαρι στο κλουβι πηγε η θηλικια και το χρησημοποιησε!!! Τωρα λογικα θα συνεχιζει να το τρωει!!! Μαζι με τις πολυβιταμινες να βαζω και φρουτα και τετοια? Αυτη η πολυβιταμινη τα οθει και να ζευγαρωσουν δηλαδη τα πηρωνει κιολας? Απο οτι καταλαβενεται δεν σκαμπαζω καθολου απο βιταμινες...

----------


## mitsman

τα ωθει ναι, αλλα με ποια εννοια??? δεν ειναι η τροφη και οι βιταμινες που κανουν τα πουλια να πυρρωνουν.... ειναι η κατασταση της υγειας τους που τα κανει να νιωθουν πιο δυνατα πιο ετοιμα για αυτη την δυσκολη διαδικασια.... αν το χρησιμοποιησε το κοκκαλο σουπιας τοτε ολα μια χαρα!!!

----------


## stelios7

Αυτο εννοω τα κανει να νιωθουν καλυτερα και τους οδηγει στην επομενη φαση του ζευγαρωματος και στο να μπουνε στην φωλια! με αυτες τις βιταμηνες μπορω να προσθετω και δικα μου φρουτα και λαχανικα?

----------


## mitsman

Ναι ναι... και βεβαια μπορεις...... αν τα τρωνε εννοειται.... αυτα που προσφερουν οι φυσικες τροφες δεν τα προσφερει ποτε κανενα σκευασμα! Αρκει τα πουλια να ειναι σαν και εμενα και να τρωνε οτι και να τους βαλεις... πραγμα ειδικα σε παπαγαλους σπανιο!

----------


## COMASCO

> καθημερινα μειγμα σπορων.
> 3-4 φορες αυγο την εβδομαδα και οταν βγουν τα μικρα καθε μα καθε μερα!!!!
> 
> Πολυβιταμινη μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει η γεννα θα σου προτινα το ferti- vit ενα πολυβιταμινουχο σκευασμα το οποιο εχει παραπανω Βιτ Ε που βοηθαει το αρσενικο να ειναι γονιμο!!!!!


+1 δημητρη εγω αυτο αυτη την διατροφη κανω στa budgie μου...με την μονη διαφορα οτι βαζω αυγοτροφη αλλα και αυγο βραστο...σουπιοκοκκαλο βεβαια συνεχεια μεσα...και φρουτακια βαζω και λαχανικα 3-4 φορες την ημερα...!!!!καλη επιτυχια στελιο..!!!!τωρα θα αρχισεις διατροφη?η ξεκινησες ηδη?

----------


## stelios7

Η διατροφη ειχε ξεκινισει απο την προηγουμενη ιδιοκτιτρια και την συνεχισα και εγω τωρα 2 ββδομαδες περιπου γιατι ειχαμε μια διακοπη για την προσαρμογη οποτε καταλαβενεις. Απλα ειδα οτι δεν ειναι εμπλουτισμενη διατροφη και δεν τρωνε και τοσα πολλα απο αυτα που τους βαζω ουτε αυγοτροφη τρωνε τρωνε μονο οτι τους βαζω στο καγκελο τιποτα απο το μπολακι που τους βαζω. Μπορει καποιος να μου πει ποσο κοστιζει η βιταμινη αυτη? Και κατι αλλο εχω βαλει φωλια και κολα Α4 στον πατω εκανα λαθος που εβαλα την φωλια? Αν και δεν εχουν μπει ακομα μεσα

----------


## COMASCO

εγω φιλε στελιο η διατροφη μου τωρα στα 2 ζευγαρια budgie μου....φτανει προς την ολοκληρωση διοτι την κανω 3 και κατι εβδομαδες..και γενικα με κατι υπολογισμους που εκανα θα βαλω τις φωλιες στα 2 κλουβια των ζευγαριων αυτων περιπου στις 5 ιουνιου...εχω απο προσωπικη αποψη θα σου προτεινα να την βγαλεις...παντως εσυ επιλεγεις τι θα κανεις..!!!οσο για την τιμη των βιταμινων δεν μπορω να σου πω γιατι διαφερει απο περιοχη σε περιοχη και απο πετ σοπ σε πετ σοπ...παντως εγω δεν την πηρα ακριβη...λογικη(οικονομικη κατα την γνωμη μου) τιμη...για την συγκεκριμενη βιταμινη..οσο με αυτο που λες οτι εχεις βαλει α4 μεσα στην φωλια λες?

----------


## COMASCO

η αναπαραγωγη φετος μου εχει αργησει παρα πολυ....δυστηχως...γιατι δεν προλαβαινα...

----------


## stelios7

Οχι προσθεου στον πατο του κλουβιου εχω την Α4 γιατι ακουσα οτι πρεπει να εχει...

----------


## stelios7

Αν αρχισω απο την αρχη για 3 εβδομαδες με βιταμινες και χωρις φωλια θα προλαβω?

----------


## COMASCO

μονο α4 θα βαζεις πλεον διοτι αν βαζεις απο εφημεριδες κτλπ τα οποια περιεχουν μελανι υπαρχει ενδεχομενο να σου βλαψουν τους φτερωτους σου φιλους...διοτι τα budgie συνηθιζουν να ''καταστρεψουν'' το χαρτι που υπαρχει!!!!αν το ειχες βαλει μεσα στην φωλια επρεπε να το βγαλεις γιατι τα budgie δεν θελουν τιποτα μεσα στην φωλια και το πιο λογικο ειναι αν βαλεις κατι π.χ ροκανιδι τι βαζουν δεν ξερω θα το βγαλουν εξω!!!!επισης ακομα και αν η φωλια σου ειναι καινουργια το καλυτερο που θα μπορουσες να κανεις ειναι να την ψεκασεις για ψειλους...φιλικα!!!αν τυχον χρειαζεσαι κατι πες οτι απορια υπαρχει...εδω ειμαστε...ολο και καποιος θα σου δωσει τις απαντησεις και θα ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις...

----------


## stelios7

Εχω βαλει σκονη για μικροοργανισμους το απλοσα στην φωλια μεσα με το χερι οπος μπορουσα!!! Τις βιταμινες καθε ποτε τις δινουμε? δηλαδη ξερω εγω τις βαζω στο νερο και αλλαζω το νερο καθε μερα η δυο φορες την ημερα?

----------


## COMASCO

εγω προσωπικα...το αλλαζω 1 φορα την ημερα βεβαια ο καθενας εχει διαφορετικη αποψη...και τα δινω καθε 2 με 3 μερες εγω προσωπικα..βεβαια μπορουν και τα αλλα παιδια να σου πουν τις δικες τους αποψεις σχετικα με το θεμα

----------


## stelios7

Δηλαδη αλλαζεις το νερο ανα μια μερα και τις βιταμινες βαζεις ανα 2-3 μερες

----------


## COMASCO

το νερο το αλλαζω καθε μερα...βαζω καθε πρωι καθαρο φρεσκο...βιταμινες τα βαζω ανα 2 μερες

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ οι πολυβιταμινες ειναι << συμπληρωματα  διατροφης >> .δεν αναπληρωνουν αλλα συμπληρωνουν μια διατροφη που προσπαθουμε να ειναι πληρης αλλα ειτε τα γουστα των πουλιων ,ειτε οι συνθηκες διαβιωσης τους (πχ μακρια απο το ηλιακο φως καποιες φορες ) ,την κανουν ελλειπη

εγω θα σου προτεινα αλλο συμπληρωμα της ιδιας εταιριας που το προοριζει για την πτεροροια αλλα για μενα ειναι ξεκαθαρα και για την αναπαραγωγη και το fertivit ειναι πλεονασμος .εχει παραπανω βιτ ε αλλα ηδη αυτη του mutavit ειναι τετραπλασια ισως και παραπανω απο την βιτ ε ενος συμπληρωματος για ολο το χρονο 

αλλα την βαση της διατροφης σου να αποτελει αυτη την περιοδο το αυγο ή αυγοτροφη με χρηση φρεσκου αυγου και οχι ετοιμη με αφυδατωμενο  και τακτικη χορηγηση το δυνατον φρεσκων τροφων οπως χορταρικα αλλα και φρουτα

----------


## stelios7

Τι να σας πω δεν ξερω απο αυτα εσεις ξερεται εγω θα παω αυριο και θα ρωτισω και για τις 2 θα παω σε ενα που εχει και κτηνιατρους μεσα που εχουμε εδω στο περιστερι να με σιμβουλευσουν και αυτοι!

----------


## serafeim

σε ενα ποστ μου εγραψα τι κανω στα δικα μου... τα αποτελεσματα εκπληκτικα....
εγω δεν θα σου προτινει να ακολουθησεις αυτο αλλα θα σου πω να κανεις κατι παραπλησιο με αυτο διοτι ειανι πολυ καλο...
γκριτ,πετρα ασβεστιου και σουπιοκκοκαλο ειναι τα απαρετητα σε μια τετοια δυσκολη περιοδο ..... 

Σε περιοδους αναπαραγωγης :
 εδω δεν κανει το κατι διαφορετικο απλα προσθετο 2 πραγματακια παραπανω διοτι το πουλι πρεπει να ειναι παντα δυνατο και υγειες και να εχει παντα αυτα που χρειαζεται ο οργανισμος του ειτε σε περιοδους αναπαραγωγης ειτε οχι...
 1)παπαγαλινη( κεχρι,βορι,βορι ψιλο,βορι ιαπωνιας,λιναρι) + νιζελ,καναβουρι,βρωμη 
 2)φρεσκο παντα αυγο (καθε μερα)
 3)φρουτο εποχιακο(μηλο, αχλαδι, μπαναννα, ακρινιδιο, πορτοκαλι, π επονι) ελεγχομενα παντα οσα εχουν πολυ οφητητα δεν δινω αλλα φρουτα!!! (μερα παρα μερα μονο οταν δεν υπαρχουν νεοσσοι αν υπαρχουν μετα την 2 βδομαδα της ζωης τους απο τον τελευταιο νεοσσο)
 4)λαχανικα εποχιακα (μαρουλι, σπανακι, πατζαρι, μπροκολο, καρωτο και μερικες φορες σεληνο) δεν βαζω αλλα γιατι αυτα μου τρωνε μονο (μια μερα λαχανικα μια φρουτα μερα παραμερα δηλαδη μονο οταν δεν υπαρχουν νεοσσοι αν υπαρχουν μετα την 2 βδομαδα της ζωης τους απο τον τελευταιο νεοσσο)
 5)σουπιοκοκκαλο 
 6)μηλοξιδο (στην μπανιερα για μπανακι) (εδω μονο οταν κανει πολυ πολυ ζεστη συνηθως αν εχω μεγαλους νεοσσους)
 7)βρωμη ξεχωριστα (3 φορες την εβδομαδα)
 8)φυτρα (4 φορες την εβδομαδα)
 9)αυγοτροφη(κανω μια αυγοτροφη διαφορετικη και πολυ απλη)* (καθε μερα μαζι με το αυγο διοτι δεν την δοκιμαζουν και πολυ και ετσι βαζω μπας και φανε )
 10)30 μερες πριν την εισοδο της φωλιας χρησημοποιο το vitamix plus της tafarm**


αυγο δινουμε καθημερινα μεχρι να γεννηθει το πρωτο αυγο απο εκει και περα οχι μεχρι να γεννηθει ο πρωτος νεοσσος διοτι ο αρσενικος με το αυγο "τρελενεται" με αποτελεσμα να σπαει τα αυγα η να τραυματιζει την θηλυκια επειδη θελει να ζευγαρωσει παλι!!!

----------


## stelios7

Ναι το κακο ειναι οτι εμενα δεν τα τρωνε ολα αυτα ιδικα αμα τα βαλω στο μπολακι τους ουτε που τα ακουυμπανε το μονο αμα βαλω κατι πανω στο καγκελο που εχει κατι θα τσιμπισουνε αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικο αυτο. Μακαρι να ετρωγαν και εμενα οπως τα δικα σου  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

φρουτα ουτε εμενα τρωγανε ουτε λαχανικα και ομως ειχα πρωτη γεννα χωρις αυτα....
στην δευτερη αρχησαν να τρωνε...

----------


## stelios7

Εμενα τσιμπανε λιγο αλλα δεν τρωνε δηλαδη μπορει σε ενα μηλο να ριξουν 2-3 δαγκωματιες αλλα μεχρι εκει

----------


## COMASCO

> Ναι το κακο ειναι οτι εμενα δεν τα τρωνε ολα αυτα ιδικα αμα τα βαλω στο μπολακι τους ουτε που τα ακουυμπανε το μονο αμα βαλω κατι πανω στο καγκελο που εχει κατι θα τσιμπισουνε αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι ικανοποιητικο αυτο


στελιο μπορω να σου δωσω κατα καποιο τροπο μια δικη μου ιδεα την οποια χρησιμοποιω...στις πρωτες μερες τα ζευγοι δεν πλησιαζαν καθολου ουτε βραστο αυγο ουτε φρουτα λαχανικα τπτ ουτε ενα τσιμπημα...πριν να τα βαλω φρουτο κτλπ εβγαζα τις πρωτες φορες για λιγο(πριν κανα 2 ωρες)οτι φαι υπηρχαν στα κλουβια...μετα εβαζα αυτο που ηθελα π.χ βραστο αυγο ας πουμε για παραδειγμα και ετσι ειδα φανταστικα αποτελεσματα...τωρα σωστη λανθασμενη..εγω το θεωρω καλο...γιατι αλλιως δεν το εκοβα να δοκιμαζαν

----------


## stelios7

Ενταξει ειναι απο την μια καλο απο την αλλη κακο αλλα ενταξει ειναι για λιγο αλλα δεν ξερω μηπως ταλεπορουντε ετσι?

----------


## COMASCO

δεν τα κραταω και για ωρες...τωρα δεν ξερω το εκανα παντως στην αρχη 2-3 φορες αλλα τωρα τρωνε τα παντα

----------


## stelios7

Μειγμα σπορων μου πρωτινετε καποια μαρκα?

----------


## stelios7

Η μπορω να παρω οποια νανε ειναι το ιδιο?

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι ολες το ιδιο 

δες εδω και συγκρινε 

*Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ*

----------


## stelios7

Α εγω εχω την verselle laga αλλα την εχω για βασικη  τροφη δηλαδη καθε μερα εχω αυτο το μειγμα μεσα στο κλουβι δεν ειναι για βασικη τροφη αυτο?

----------


## stelios7

Αν αυτο που κανω ειναι λαθος παρακαλω πειτε μου τι να παρω για βασικη τροφη των πουλιων ανεξαρτιτος αναπαραγογικηςπεριοδου και τα λοιπα αν αυτη ειναι σωστω οκ

----------


## mitsman

Αυτη ειναι η βασικη τροφη, απλα ακομη και η ιδια εταιρια βγαζει διαφορετικες τροφες για καθε περιοδο,.... αλλη αναπαραγωγης αλλη συντηρησης.... η versele laga einai για εμενα στην κορυφη στην Ελλαδα!

----------


## stelios7

οποτε εκτος απο μειγμα σπορων την βαζω και ως βασικη τροφη!!! Δεν περνω κατι αλλο

----------


## stelios7

Canary seed 40 % 
Yellow millet 19 % 
White millet 13 % 
Japanese millet 7 % 
Yellow panicum 4 % 
Peeled oats 4 % 
Red millet 2 % 
Linseed 1 % 
VAM pellets 8 % 
Oyster shells 2 %

αυτη εχω συγκεκριμενα του 1 kg

----------


## stelios7

Τελικα πηρα την ferti-vit αυτος μου ειπε αμα θελω για τις βιταμινες βαζω 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα και για πειρωμα μια βδομαδα πριν την φωλια βαζω καθε μερα ισχυει?

----------


## vicky_ath

Το σκεύασμα έχει αναλυτικές οδηγίες μέσα. Αυτές θα ακολουθήσεις!

----------


## mitsman

Η τροφη της φωτογραφιας ειναι η καλυτερη που μπορεις να βαλεις,..... το φερτι βιτ θελει πολυ καιρο για να δρασει... σιγουρα 2-3 βδομαδες συνεχομενα...
Να θυμασαι οτι απο μονο του δεν θα κανει.... πρεπει  τα πουλια να ειναι στην καταλληλη ηλικια, να εχεις την καταλληλη υγρασια , κατάλληλη θερμοκρασια χωρου και χρονο ημερισιου φωτος!!!
και καταλληλη διατροφη... μην ξεχασεις λοιπον το αυγο και την υπομονη!

----------


## jk21

και μην ξεχασεις στην πτεροροια να τους τα ξαναακουμπησεις  ....

----------


## stelios7

Τα πουλια ειναι περιπου 1 χρονον ειναι ζευγαρι εδω και καιρο. Αυγο βαζω μερα παρα μερα και το τσακιζουν κιολας. Τωρα ειναι δικο τους θεμα το τι θα κανουν εγω οτι μπορω κανω για αυτα θα τους βαζω και φρουτα λαχανικα απο εκει και περα ειναι ευθινη των πουλιων

----------


## mitsman

Ολα τελεια..... εγω εχω την επιτυχια δεδομενη...... αν αξαιρεσουμε τις ζεστες....!!! Μπραβο Στελιο!
Ελπιζω να τα εχεις σε ενα ησυχο μερος να μην τα ενοχλει κατι... πχ καποια λαμπα που θα αναψει την νυχτα!

----------


## stelios7

Το μονο κακο ειναι αυτο επειδη τα εχω στην εισοδο του σπιτιου μου και μερικες φορες μπενοβγενουν ατομα αναβει το φως αλλα δεν θελω να τα αφισω στην αυλη γιατι 1ον εχει ζεστες η αλλες φορες κρυο βροχες και τετοια και δεν το ριψοκυνδινευω και βεβαια φοβαμε τις γατες και ποντικια που μπορει να περασουν.Αλλα εκει που τα εχω μπενει και φως το πρωι επειδη τα εχω διπλα στην πορτα που οδηγει στην αβλη και εχει τσαμακια και μπενει φως και πιστευω οτι ειναι καλυτερα απο καθε μερος του σπιτιου εκει περα αν εξερεσουμε το οτι καμια φορα μπενει κανεις μεσα και αναβει το φως

----------


## stelios7

Παρεπιπτοντος το χαρτακι απο τις βιταμινες λεει καθε μερα να αλλαζω το νερο και να προσθετω την βιταμινη για 3 βδομαδες. Ειναι καλο αυτο να δεινω καθημερινα?

----------


## mitsman

Οτι μα οτι ακριβως λεει το χαρτακι.... και σε καμμια μα καμμια μα καμμια περιπτωση παραπανω!!!

----------


## stelios7

Παραπανω οχι ελεγα μηπως ειναι υπερβολη το καθημερινο για 3 βδομαδες

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ειναι καθολου υπερβολη...... ισα.... αν κανεις κατι περισσοτερο τα πουλια κινδυνευουν... αν κανεις κατι λιγοτερο ειναι σαν να χαλας οτι εχεις κανει..... για αυτο κανε οτι λενε οι οδηγιες!

----------


## stelios7

Λεει ακριβος <<κατα την διαρκεια τις περιοδου αναπαραγωγης (3 με 4 εβδομαδες) μεχρις οτου γεννηθει το πρωτο αυγο: χωριγιστε καθημερινα>>.

----------


## stelios7

Την φωλια την ευγαλα και θα την βαλω σε σχεδων 3 ευδομαδες παλι!

----------


## jk21

εχει ρωτησει ποτε κανενας που χρησιμοποιει το σκευασμα τον εισαγωγεα τι εννοει με αυτην τη δοσολογια; εννοω αν δινει σωστα οπως λεει για 3-4 εβδομαδες αλλα αυγο δεν ερθει ,απο κει και περα την σταματα ; ή την συνεχιζει ;

----------


## stelios7

Ε ενταξει δεν το παρακανω την τριτη βδομαδα θα βαλω την φωλια και περιμενω μια βδομαδα ακομα αμα κανουν καλως αλλιως δεν τους δινω παραπανω βιταμινη σημενει οτι δεν θελουν να κανουν αυγα μαλλον

----------


## stelios7

Εσεις συμφωνιτε με το χωρισμα των πουλιων ωστε να πηρωσουν? Μου ειπε ενας φιλος οτι στα cockatiel του ετσι κανει

----------


## μαρια ν

> Εσεις συμφωνιτε με το χωρισμα των πουλιων ωστε να πηρωσουν? Μου ειπε ενας φιλος οτι στα cockatiel του ετσι κανει


Εννοειται οχι δεν ισχυει παπαγαλοι ειναι οχι καναρινια

----------


## stelios7

Και εγω απορισα δεν το ειχα ξανα ακουσει γιαυτο

----------


## cypand

στέλιο όχι, στρεσάρει τα πουλιά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, μην σου πω ότι ίσως και να έχει το άναποδο αποτέλεσμα απο αυτό που θέλει..

----------


## stelios7

Τι να σας πω δεν ξερω

----------


## COMASCO

οχι στελιο...μην το κανεις...διοτι θα εχεις τα αντιθετα αποτελεσματα...αυτο μην το κανεις μην το σκεφτεσαι καν...αστα μαζι.αν και εσυ ξες τι θα κανεις...φιλικα

----------


## stelios7

Οχι δεν το κανω!!!

----------


## COMASCO

:Happy0064:

----------


## stelios7

Για να δουμε θα ειμαι τυχερος θα δω μικρα? Αν και δεν νομιζω δεν τα βλεπω και πολυ προθιμα αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις!!!

----------


## mitsman

Την φωλια βαλε την στην πρώτη εβδομαδα!!!!!!! οχι στην τριτη.... δεν υπαρχει λογος να μην την εχειες!

----------


## stelios7

Απλα ξερω οτι την βαζεις λιγο ποιο μετα για να γινει καλη διατροφη πρωτα και μετα να την βαλεις και να μπουνε αν μπουνε!

----------


## mitsman

Μεχρι να την δεχτουν, να μπουν , να την συνηθισουν, να την φτιαξουν και να κανουν τα αυγα, η διατροφη θα ειναι ενταξει!!!

----------


## stelios7

Ε τοτε αυριο θα την βαλω!

----------


## mitsman

βαλε την στις 7 μερες!!!! μια χαρα ειναι!!

----------


## stelios7

Ε θα την βαλω καπου εκει εχω αρχισει τωρα 2 μερες διατροφη σε 5-7 μερες θα την βαλω και οτι γινει

----------


## mitsman

Ναι.... ναι... ολα καλα θα πανε!!!! μην ανησυχεις!!!!
Εδω βγαζουν αλλοι και αλλοι πουλια... θα ειναι απιστευτο να κανει αυγα και να μην ειναι βατεμενα ετσι που τα προσεχεις εσυ!

----------


## stelios7

Πο θα χαρω πολυ να μου κανουν αυγα. Εχω και αλλο ζευγαρι αλλα δεν το βαζω ακομα γιατι ειναι απο πετ και δεν εχει γινει ακομα καλο ζευγαρι τα εχω μια βδομαδα και ειναι ακομα σε περιοδο γνωριμιας

----------


## mitsman

Μπορει σας παρακαλω καποιο παιδι που έχει budgie na μας πει απο τον χαλινο αν ειναι σε φαση αναπαραγωγης???

----------


## COMASCO

.....ο αρσενικος φαινεται οκ...οτι ειναι σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου(ειναι φωτεινο το χαλινο)...τωρα για το θυληκο ετσι οπως μου φαινεται....δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι σε αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο...θα ηθελα να κανω μια ασχετη ερωτηση παντως...το θυληκο σου...στελιο σε τι ηλικια ειναι;

----------


## COMASCO

εμενα η θυληκια μου δηλαδη...ειναι ετσι ο χαλινος σαν ακριβως αυτες τις φωτογραφιες:*-
   θυληκο......* αρσενικο..... εμενα ο χαλινος ειναι ετσι ακριβως....στο ζευγαρι που ολοκληρωσα σημερα την διατροφικη προετοιμασια...(εκανα και σχετικο ποστ)

----------


## stelios7

Η κυρια που τα πηρα μου ειπε οτι ειναι περιπου 1 χρονου και τα 2

----------


## stelios7

Σε τι μπορει να ωφειλετε αυτο?

----------


## COMASCO

χμμμ...εγω εχω την γνωμη οτι η θυληκια ειναι καπως μεγαλη σε ηλικια και μου φαινεται λιγο κουρασμενη...ειναι διαστηρια;ειναι ζωηρη;βεβαια γνωμη μου ετσι...!!!αν θες μπες στο προφιλ μου...πανε στο αλμπουμ μου και δες τα δικα μου(σε εκεινο το αλμπουμ εχω τα 2 ζευγαρια)και σε αυτο το ποστ εχω σε φωτογραφιες το 3ο ζευγαρι:http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...F%CF%82-budgie βεβαια τωρα ο χαλινος σε ολα εχει αλλαξει....

----------


## COMASCO

> Σε τι μπορει να ωφειλετε αυτο?


τα θυληκα ανω των 3 ετων ΔΕΝ κανει να μπουν στην αναπαραγωγη συμφωνα με αυτα που εχω διαβασει και απο προσωπικες εμπειριες...βεβαια κανεις δεν ειπε οτι δεν θα κανει κανονικη γεννα απλα υπαρχουν αρκετα ενδεχομενα κατι να παει στραβα...φιλικα

----------


## stelios7

Δεν μου ειναι πολυ ζωηρη καθετε συνεχεια στο κλαδι εκει περα κατεβενει βεβαια τρωει και τετοια και το αυγο τρωει πολυ αλλα δεν ειναι πολυ ζωηρη. Τι πρεπει να κανω γιαυτο?

----------


## stelios7

Αλλα και στο αλλο ζευγαρι η θηλικια παλι κατι παρομιο εχει στον χαλινο αλλα ειναι ποιο ζωηρη καμια σχεση με την αλλη απλα το 2ο ζευγαρι δεν εχει γνωριστει καλα ακομα δηλαδη ολες και ολες 1 φορα τα εχω δει να φιλιουντε ενω το πρωτο ειναι συνεχεια μαζι και φιλιουντε. Τι μου πρωτινετε να κανω?

----------


## COMASCO

η θυληκια εμενα προσωπικα μου φανηκε μεγαλη σου ειπα και πιο πριν..τωρα ζωηρη δεν ειναι καθολου;δηλαδη καθε σε ενα σημειο την πιο πολλη ωρα;ειναι μηπως και συνεχεια φουσκωμενη;

----------


## stelios7

Ναι καθετε οπως στις φωτογραφιες...

----------


## COMASCO

> Αλλα και στο αλλο ζευγαρι η θηλικια παλι κατι παρομιο εχει στον χαλινο αλλα ειναι ποιο ζωηρη καμια σχεση με την αλλη απλα το 2ο ζευγαρι δεν εχει γνωριστει καλα ακομα δηλαδη ολες και ολες 1 φορα τα εχω δει να φιλιουντε ενω το πρωτο ειναι συνεχεια μαζι και φιλιουντε. Τι μου πρωτινετε να κανω?


το δευτερο ζευγαρι αστο προς το παρον...ειναι μολις 1 εβδομαδα μαζι..και απο προσωπικη εμπειρια θα σου πω να τα αφησεις πρωτα να γνωρισουν τουλαχιστον 1 μηνα...διοτι καμμια φορα τα ζευγαρια δεν τα πανε και οπως τα θελουμε εμεις...περιμενε σιγα σιγα με τον καιρο να βλεπεις και αντιδρασεις το ενα με το αλλο...

----------


## COMASCO

αυτο που ειναι συνεχεια φουσκωμενη παντως εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει...περιμενε να δεις τι θα σου πουν και οι πιο εμπειροι απο εμενα...

----------


## stelios7

Παντως ειναι συνεχεια μαζι δηλαδη φευγει το ενα απο το κλαδι και ακολουθαει και το αλλο απο πισω! αλλα το θεμα τωρα ειναι η θηλικια του πρωτου  ζευγαριου τι εχει?

----------


## stelios7

Λες να ειναι αρρωστη?

----------


## COMASCO

δεν γνωριζω εγω προσωπικα φιλε στελιο τις ασθενιες και τα σχετικα...θα μας βοηθησουν και τα παιδια το πρωι...παντως μην αγχωνεσαι!!!διατροφη αν θυμαμαι καλα μου ειχες πει οτι ξεκινησες και εσυ ενω και απο αυτην που τα πηρες ειχε ξεκινησει και εκεινη πριν μια εβδομαδα?η ειναι αυτα για το δευτερο ζευγαρι?

----------


## COMASCO

οχι δεν σου ειπα οτι ειναι αρρωστη απλα αυτο δεν μου αρεσει...που δεν ειναι ζωηρη,ειναι συνεχεια φουσκωμενη οπως τις φωτο που ειδα...ξαναλεω προσωπικη αποψη ετσι!!!φιλικα..αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι η θυληκια ειναι μεγαααλη σε ηλικια...πριν ποσο καιρο το αγορασες το ζευγαρι?ή ποσο καιρο το εχεις και τα σχετικα

----------


## stelios7

το εχω 2 βδομαδες μου το χαρισαν το ζευγαρι και ηταν ετοιμο ζευγαρι μου το χαρισε η Μαρια ν

----------


## COMASCO

παμε σε αλλο ''παραθεμα'' τωρα:ποιο απο τα παρακατω εχεις παρατηρησει να συμβαινει στο ζευγαρι;
1)Ο μπλε χαλινός πάνω από το ράμφος του αρσενικού, γίνεται πιο φωτεινός, ενώ ο μπεζ-καφέ χαλινός του θηλυκού γίνεται καφέ σκούρος 
2)Το σχίσιμο του χαρτιού που υπάρχει στον πάτο του κλουβιού τους 
3)Το αρσενικό «χτυπάει» ρυθμικά με το ράμφος του το ράμφος του θηλυκού, ή τις κούρνιες-πατήθρες 
4)Το αμοιβαίο τάϊσμα
5)Το ότι τα πουλιά έχουν γίνει περισσότερο ενεργά σε φτερουγίσματα και τιτιβίσματα.  

εμενα στο ενα ζευγαρι δηλαδη που τελιωσα σημερα την διατροφικη προετοιμασια εχω ολα με ολα τα σημαδια εδω και 2 μερες...

----------


## stelios7

Μονο το 1ο εχω στον αρσενικο ο οποιος απο το σκουρο μπλε που ειχε εχει γινει καπως ποιο φωτινος. το 3ο δεν το καταλαβαινω και δεν ξερω τι ειναι το τιτιβισμα. Απο τα υπολοιπα τιποτα...

----------


## COMASCO

στο 3ο σκεψου το ζευγαρι να ειναι κολλητα και ο αρσενικος να ''χτυπαει''το ραμφος του θυληκου...οχι σαν τα μαλωνουν...ερωτικα...καθως και αυτο το ιδιο εμενα ο αρσενικος το κανει και με τις πατηθρες(δηλ.σε αυτο που καθονται)τιτιβισμα :sad: ετσι αλλιως λενε τον θορυβο που κανουν τα πουλια)το γνωστο σε ολους τσιου-κελαηδισμα...

----------


## COMASCO

διατροφη ποτε ξεκινησες;και πες μου αν ξεκινησε και η μαρια

----------


## stelios7

Το τιτιβισμα το κανουν βασικα ο αρσενικος το αλλο αν εννοεις αυτο που λεμε φιλιουντε ναι το κανουν καμια φορα

----------


## stelios7

Η μαρια ειχε ξεκινισει πριν μου τα δωσει και μου ειπε μολις τα πηρα να βαλω φωλια γιατι μου ειπε οτι μπορει να γενισουν επειδη ειχε κανει διατροφη. Εγω σωστη διατροφη αρχισα 2 μερες τωρα.

----------


## COMASCO

> Το τιτιβισμα το κανουν βασικα ο αρσενικος το αλλο αν εννοεις αυτο που λεμε φιλιουντε ναι το κανουν καμια φορα


ακριβως...ο αρσενικος φωναζει πλεον πιο μελωδικα και τα σχετικα...δεν εννοω οτι φιλιουνται...θα προσπαθησω να βρω καποιο βιντεο και να στο στειλω...δεν μου ειπες για την διατροφη

----------


## stelios7

Σου εχω πει ποιο πανω

----------


## COMASCO

χμμμ...δεν γνωριζουμε δηλαδη αν η διατροφη ηταν σωστη ή μη...οποτε υπολογιζω εγω απο προχθες για την διατροφη σου...θα συνεχισουμε την συζητηση αυριο...τωρα ειναι πλεον αργα διοτι εχουμε και δουλεια...καλο σου βραδυ...καλο θα ειναι αυριο αν μπει το μαρακι να μας πει την διατροφη που ακολουθησε...για να ξερουμε...αν και κατα την γνωμη μου...εγω για καλο και για κακο...αν εβλεπα καποιο ακομα χαρακτηριστικο(σημαδι)για αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο θα τοποθετουσα την φωλια αμεσα...τωρα βλεπουμε και αυριο που θα μας συμβουλεψουν και τα υπολοιπα παιδια...καληνυχτα!!!

----------


## stelios7

Η μαρια μου ειχε πει συγκεκριμενα οτι δινει αυγο καποιες βιταμινες και την verselle-laga τωρα απο εκει και περα δεν ξερω. Καληνυχτα τα λεμε αυριο!

----------


## COMASCO

ωραια...!!!!οποτε να ξες μετραμε και τις μερες της μαριας για διατροφη..η verselle-laga ειναι κορυφαια(προσωπικη αποψη)...!!!!οποτε σε αυτες τις μερες θα βαλεις φωλια...να δουμε και τις γνωμες των αλλων το πρωι να μας πουν...!!!

----------


## stelios7

Κριμα αμα δεν κανουν αλλα δεν πειραζει!

----------


## COMASCO

> Κριμα αμα δεν κανουν αλλα δεν πειραζει!


δεν καταλαβα...για ξαναπες....

----------


## stelios7

Κριμα αμα δεν ζευγαρωσουν και δεν κανουν αυγα... Αλλα δεν πειραζει! Τυχερα ειναι αυτα!

----------


## COMASCO

εδω τα εχουν καταφερει αλλοι και αλλοι που δεν εχουν κανει απολυτως τιποτα..ουτε διατροφη ουτε τιποτα...αυτο στο λεω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια...

----------


## stelios7

Τελικα μπορει καποιος να μου πει με την θηλικια αν ισχυει αυτο που μου ελεγε ο Αέξανδρος?

----------


## stelios7

Παιδεια ειδα σημερα την θηλικια μου και στα πλαγια που φενετε οτι ο χαλινος εχει καφετιασει ποιο πολυ απο την φωτογραφια!!! βαζω και μια φωτογραφια να το δειτε οπως μπορςσα και το εβγαλα! Μονο πανω πανω ειναι ασπρο και κατω κατω ειναι πολυ καφε
<script src='http://img560.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=img201205311147141.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

----------


## COMASCO

απο αυτην την φωτο φαινονται ετοιμα!!!η θυληκια σε αυτην την φωτο φαινεται πιο καθαρα απο την αλλη φωτογραφια(αν και ειναι λιγο μακρινη)..οτι ειναι ενταξει αλλα αυτο το ασπρο που εννωεις....αυτο δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω...δηλαδη ειναι σαν αυτη την φωτο καπως;....     ή σαν αυτo....


φιλικα!!!

----------


## stelios7

Ειναι σαν την πρωτη φωτο φαντασου αλλα στο πανω σημειο και πολυ ποιο λιγο ασπρο εχει απο κατω ειναι οπως μου ειπες εχθες που μου εδιξες τις φωτο που ειναι καφε ετσι καπως τραχι αλλα δεν ειαι ολο τραχι ειναι καπως ετσι... Μηπως ειναι στην αρχη της αναπαραγωγης και με τις μερες γινει οπως θελουμε? Παντος καφε εχει σχεδον ολο το χαλινο εκτος απο ελαχιστα πανω πανω κατω ειναι ολο καφε

----------


## lagreco69

*Καλημερα!! Στελιο διαβασε αυτο το αρθρο θα σε βοηθησει στις αποριες σου. Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*

----------


## COMASCO

αυτες τις φωτογραφιες που σου εβαλα ειναι απο (απαραγωγικη φαση)οποτε ειμαστε ενταξει!!!!!!καλη σου επιτυχια!!!αν χρειαστεις κατι πες και ολοι θα σε βοηθησουν!!!!

----------


## stelios7

Δηλαδη ειναι η αρχη και θα γινει ετσι ολο καφε?

----------


## stelios7

Φιλε μου Δημητρη τα εχω διαβασει ολα τα αρθρα αυτα πολλες φορες  :Happy:  Ευχαριστω παντος!!!

----------


## COMASCO

φιλε στελιο ειμαστε σε πολυ καλο σημειο οποτε...εσυ αν μπορεις απο αποσταση(μην τα ενοχλεις και πολυ)αν μπορεσεις να παρατηρησεις αν εχουμε και καποιο αλλο σημαδι(αναπαρ.φασης)απο αυτα που σου εγραψα χθες!!!!εγω στο ζευγαρι που εβαλα φωλια..τωρα μονο παω συγκεκριμενη ωρα για αλλαγη νερου φαγητου και λιγο μια φορα το απογευμα να τσεκαρω τι παιζει!!!(γενικα σε ολα ετσι κανω οταν ειναι σε αναπ.φαση)

----------


## stelios7

Και εγω αυτο θα κανω τωρα θα πηγαινω μια φορα για τροφη νερο και τα λοιπα και τελος

----------


## COMASCO

καλη σου επιτυχια και παλι!!!!να μας κρατας σε ενημερωση!!!! :Anim 25:

----------


## stelios7

Ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Στελιο καλησπερα οπως σου εχω πει η διατροφη τους ηταν αυγο,τροφη της versela laga σουπιοκοκαλο, πετρουλα ασβεστιου και βιταμινες  τωρα σχετικα με την μυτη της ειναι 
οταν γινεται σκουρο καφε οπως της δικια σου σημαινει οτι ειναι σε αναπαραγωγικη φαση βαλε αυριο κιολας  φωλια γιατι θα πρεπει να την συνηθησει κιολας πριν μπει για να κανει αυγο
στην φωλια μην βαλεις τιποτα απο υλικο μονο ριξε ψειροσκονη και τα υπολοιπα θα τα κανουν αυτα μονα τους  μεγαλη σε ηλικια δεν ειναι τωρα αμα οταν τα πηρα εγω μου ειπαν ψεματα δεν 
το πιστευω παντως η θυληκια 3 χρονων δεν παιζει με τιποτα να ειναι γιατι οσο τα ειχα εγω τοσο καφε η μυτη της δεν ειχε γινει ισως γιατι ηταν μικρη σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια 
και αστα ησυχα σε ενα σημειο χωρις να τα πολυενοχλεις

----------


## COMASCO

θα συμφωνησω με το μακαρι για την φωλια γιατι εμαθα οτι χρειαζεται τουλαχιστον μια εβδομαδα-10 μερες για να την ''μαθει''

----------


## stelios7

Ναι να την βαλω αλλα εχω θεμα με το εσωτερικου επιδη δεν εβρισκα στα πετ εβρισκα μονο μικρες εφτιαξα μονος μου φωλιες και δεν εχω την λακουβα(γουβα) μεσα δεν ξερω καν πως γινετε αυτη και αμα δεν εχει πριονιδι μεσα ενδεχεται να εχω προβλημα με τα αυγα η φωλια ειναι φτιαχμενη με ξιλα μη τοξικα και χωρις κολλες και τετοια πραγματα να βαλω μεσα ελαχιιστο πριονιδι και για τις ψειρες και να το αφισω? Εχετε καποια ιδεα για την γουβα?

----------


## mitsman

*Κατασκευή φωλιάς για parrotlet*εδω θα βρεις μια συζητηση που εχει γινει!

----------


## μαρια ν

Στελιο τι φωλια εβρισκες στα πετ και ειναι μικρη?εγω αυτες που εχω ειναι υψος 14 ποντους πλατος 9 και φαρδος 9
ξαναδες στα πετ αυτες τις διαστασεις και εισαι ενταξει γυρω στα 6 ευρω κανουν

----------


## stelios7

Ε τους εφτιαξα ποιο ευριχωρες γιατι αυτες που μου εδειχναν πιστευω δεν θα μπορουσαν να γιρισουν μεσα τα πουλια και ισως να μην χωραγαν και τα 2 τις εφτιαξα 15 πλατος 20 φαρδος 20 υψος

----------


## stelios7

Δημητρη ευχαριστω για το αρθρο θα προσπαθισω να βρω αυτο το μηχανιμα και θα το φτιαξω

----------


## stelios7

Λοιπον εβαλα την φωλια και ο θεος βοηθος παντος τα ειδα μολις εβαλα την φωλια αφου απετισε η θηλικια να κατσει στην θεση της τα εβλεπα και φιλιοντουσαν για λιγο και μετα σταματισαν.

----------


## COMASCO

> Λοιπον εβαλα την φωλια και ο θεος βοηθος παντος τα ειδα μολις εβαλα την φωλια αφου απετισε η θηλικια να κατσει στην θεση της τα εβλεπα και φιλιοντουσαν για λιγο και μετα σταματισαν.


αντε με το καλο...!!!!η δικια μου μπαινοβγαινει σημερα που την ειδα...αλλα μπαινει και με την μια βγαινει....αντε να δουμε...καλη μας επιτυχια λοιπον...!!!!και αν δεν κατσει παμε γερα για τον σεμπτεμβριο!!!!

----------


## stelios7

Αμα μπενωβγαινει το εχεις!!!! Καλη μας επητυχια!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

> Αμα μπενωβγαινει το εχεις!!!! Καλη μας επητυχια!!!!


και εγω αυτο ξερω αλλα θα φανει...κραταω και μια αποσταση..γιατι ποτε δεν ξες...μακαρι...!!!!

----------

